# CueComponenets.com - Veneers - feeler (CLOSED) - GB thread coming shortly



## JasonM (Aug 18, 2010)

It was suggested in another thread that this might be a good candidate for group buy. 

Determination being made on Monday, Aug. 23rd.  I'll post a go/no-go follow up at the end of the day that day.

-----------
Checking to see if there is enough interest in veneers from cuecomponents.com to warrant a group.  http://www.cuecomponents.com/cuvest2.html 

They go for 60 cents each and are roughly the size of a ruler.  Trick is a $45 minimum order from the site.

If you're interested in joining into a group buy, send me a message.  

If there's not enough interest, I'll just try to piggy-back on someone else's order.  =)


----------



## Monty (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd be interested in one of each color.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 18, 2010)

I would be interested in 12 strips.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 18, 2010)

I would be interested in several strips probably 16 or so.


----------



## capcrnch (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in for 2 of each color!


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 18, 2010)

I have never used them would these be good for a celtic knot?


----------



## mick (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd be in for 2 of each color.


----------



## olsenla (Aug 19, 2010)

I would also be in for 2 of each color.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## fritz64 (Aug 19, 2010)

*strips*

would like 2 of each, at least


----------



## jdmyers4 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would go in for at least 20 strips.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would take 2 of each color. David


----------



## JasonM (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like we've certainly got enough people interested.  I'll still hold off until EOD monday so plenty of people have the opportunity to join in.

RyanNJ - my experience with celtic knots is pretty limited.  Others will surely have a more inoformed opion, but I'm of the impression that these would be pretty thin lines for knots.  Though I think you could always double them up and do multicolor knots.  =)

At the price, they're certainly good for experimentation.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm also interested (for my personal use) if you go.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 19, 2010)

I would go for 20 or more strips.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 19, 2010)

oh I will go 20 also but probably brighter colors


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I am interested then


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2010)

I would be in for 20 Black 10 red and 10 blue.


----------



## arw01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would go in for 2 sets of each of the 9 colors.

Do we figure we could pack them into a manilla envelope with cardboard and ship them first class?


----------



## tbroye (Aug 20, 2010)

2 of each for me also


----------



## SteveG (Aug 20, 2010)

I will get 20 minimum, some not all colors.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd go for 2 of each also.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 20, 2010)

i'll take 2 of each also!


----------



## kevrob (Aug 20, 2010)

I would be in for at least two of each color.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 20, 2010)

aggromere said:


> I don't mean to beat someone out of doing a group buy if they want so just ignore this if it's too weird.


 
Your rite this is wired who is running this buy. I am now confused.

.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry i was just trying to help.  If you guys want me to remove my post just let me know.


----------



## JasonM (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, aggromere.  I'm very tempted to hand off and let you run with it, though I feel a little cheesy doing so.  Feels like I get everything stirred up and then give it to someone else to take care of.  =)~

Plus - though I've been on the site for a while, my contributions have actually been pretty small.  I'd like to build some "street cred" so to speak by helping with a successful GB.  Unless anyone involved sees an advantage to doing it differently, I have no problem continuing with the current plan.

Thoughts?

Pending any additional thoughts and input here, tonight I'll close this thread and open the official group buy with instructions and the needed info per the requirements in the forum sticky.


----------



## JasonM (Aug 23, 2010)

Seems to be enough interest.  Per the GB forum requirements, I've written the official GB post with info and instructions and sent it to Monty for approval.  Once he gives it the thumbs up, I'll post it.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 23, 2010)

sounds good I will remove my post and just take care of the few people that send me an envelope


----------

